# Alles rund um den Garten und Teich!



## Xpaddy1986X (11. Juli 2008)

Hi, 
da mein vater vermieter ist, informiert er sich auch regelmäßig über Pflichten und  so, da hat er mir gestern eine Super Seite gegeben!

http://www.vermietermarkt.de/Garten.html

Auf dieser seite sind massig links zu allem was mit dem Garten zu tun hat, von Teiche, über Pflanzen wie winterharte Bananenstauden, und Gartenmöbel, sowie alles erdenkliche was mit dem garten zu tun hat!

viel spass beim stöbern! habe gerade schon 4 stunden geblättert!
wunderschön!!

Gruß Paddy


----------

